# περιστραμμένο;



## Eudokia (Apr 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα
Φιλόλογοι και μη, πόσο δόκιμη είναι η χρήση αυτής της μετοχής (ως απόδοση του rotated) ή να το πω περιφραστικά καλύτερα;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

Δοκιμότατη. Εφόσον υπάρχει ρητά και σε παράδειγμα του στρέφω στο ΛΚΝ, μη φοβάσαι τίποτα. :)

Το παράδειγμα: *στρέφω* [stréfo] *-ομαι* Ρ4 παθ. αόρ. στράφηκα, απαρέμφ. στραφεί, μππ. στραμμένος : 1.γυρίζω, μετακινώ [....] || (παθ.) έχω, παίρνω ορισμένη κατεύθυνση: _Tα δωμάτια είναι στραμμένα προς τη θάλασσα._


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL. Στο _περιστρέφω_ όμως το ΛΚΝ κάνει την πάπια και δεν δίνει παθητική μετοχή, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ έχει το καθαρευουσιάνικο _περιεστραμμένος_. Το Λεξισκόπιο έχει μόνο τον τύπο της δημοτικής, _περιστραμμένος_, και η lexigram και τους δύο: _ο περιστραμμένος - ο περιεστραμμένος (λόγ.)_. Μπαξές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

διεστραμμένη περίπτωση! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Καταστραμμένη γλώσσα...


----------



## Themis (Apr 21, 2013)

Με τίποτα δεν μου κάθεται η μη λόγια μορφή. Θα μας ταίριαζε άραγε να πούμε Συστραμμένη Όλιβερ αντί Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2013)

Να διαγράψω το όλο αυτοπεποίθηση _Δοκιμότατη_ από το #2, τότε. Τι λέτε; Να το κάνω «Δοκιμότατη υπό όρους και προϋποθέσεις»;


----------



## Themis (Apr 21, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι δόκιμη από γραμματική άποψη αλλά αμφισβητήσιμη βάσει της χρήσης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Όλες αυτές έχουν μείνει στους λόγιους τύπους: _κατεστραμμένος, συνεστραμμένος, ανεστραμμένος_ κτλ. Ο τύπος της δημοτικής δείχνει ένα θράσος (με την καλή έννοια) που θα πρέπει να ισχύει και στην υπόλοιπη ορολογία,


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 21, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ.
Επειδή, όμως, ούτε το "περιεστραμμένο" με εμπνέει, λέω να το πω περιφραστικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> ...λέω να το πω περιφραστικά.


Αχ αυτές οι μικρές ήττες της δημοτικής. Πες το *περιστραμμένο*. Να, το λέει κι ο Φραγκόπουλος, παλιό μέλος της ΕΛΕΤΟ (που τα λέει όλα με αύξηση...).

Η περιστραμμένη και «διεστραμμένη» ταινία


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2013)

Για τις μικρές ήττες, που λες, θυμάμαι ότι ο Σεφέρης και ο Λαπαθιώτης, όχι ψυχαρικοί, έχουν γράψει "διαστρεμμένος".


----------



## Pericles (Apr 21, 2013)

Δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα από το _στραμμένος_. Αλλιώς κλίνονται και σχηματίζονται τα απλά ρήματα και αλλιώς τα σύνθετα. Συνήθως τα απλά έχουν εξελιχθεί περισσότερο προς τη δημοτική ενώ τα σύνθετα αρχαΐζουν:

_πέφτω - συμπίπτω, εκπίπτω_ κλπ.
_τάζω - συντάσσω, προτάσσω_ (αν και _προστάζω, διατάζω_ - δεν είναι απόλυτος ο κανόνας!)
_δίνω - διαδίδω, εκδίδω, ενδίδω_ κλπ.
_στέλνω - συστέλλω, διαστέλλω_

...και πλείστα άλλα. Εφόσον υπάρχει μετοχή παθ. πρκ., αλλιώς σχηματίζεται στο απλό ρήμα και αλλιώς στο σύνθετο: στο σύνθετο είναι όπως στ' αρχαία, με αναδιπλασιασμό.

Το λαϊκότερο, δημοτικότερο σύνθετο του _στρέφω _είναι, θα έλεγα, το _καταστρέφω_. Από αυτό ίσως μπορούμε να οδηγηθούμε. Λέμε λοιπόν _κατεστραμμένος_. _Καταστραμμένος _δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ φριχτό, αλλά ούτε παίρνω και όρκο ότι λέγεται. (Και το _επιστρέφω _είναι μια χαρά δημοτικό και λαϊκό αλλά μετοχή δεν πολυέχει, άρα δε μας βοηθάει.)

Άρα θα πρέπει να πούμε και _περιεστραμμένος_. 

Μια άλλη λογική λέει ότι αν αφαιρέσουμε τον αρχαΐζοντα αναδιπλασιασμό, θα πρέπει για λόγους συνέπειας να αφαιρέσουμε και την εξίσου αρχαΐζουσα μετάπτωση του -ε- (_στρέφω_) σε -α- (_εστραμμένος_). Δηλαδή ή να δημοτικίζουμε πλήρως ή να αρχαΐζουμε πλήρως, όχι όμως μισό έτσι και μισό αλλιώς. Εκεί προφανώς στηρίζεται και το _διαστρεμμένος _που αναφέρει ο Σαραντ: ο Λαπαθιώτης και ο Σεφέρης θα αποφάσισαν ότι αν δημοτικίζουμε δημοτικίζουμε φουλ. Έλα όμως που το απλό και δημοτικό _στρέφω _κάνει μετοχή _στραμμένος _και όχι _στρεμμένος_;

Άρα θα πρέπει να πούμε _περιστραμμένος_.

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το ρήμα _περιστρέφω _είναι λόγιο και πρέπει να αρχαΐζει. Θα έλεγα λοιπόν _περιεστραμμένος_. Και φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα και η γόρδια λύση της περίφρασης (να το πείτε περιπεφρασμένα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ανήκει στις περιπτώσεις που η γλώσσα βρίσκεται σε ένα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο και ίσως μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε ποιο θα είναι επόμενο.

Δες και άλλους τύπους: _κατέστρεψες_ και _κατάστρεψες_, αλλά _περιέστρεψες_ (και 9 _περίστρεψες_, άντε 10 τώρα). Εγώ κάνω πλάκα με το _μεταφράζω_: τις μισές φορές γράφω _μετέφρασα_ και τις άλλες μισές _μετάφρασα_. 

Όπως λες, το όλο ύφος του γραφτού σου μπορεί να σε πάει προς τη μια ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση. «Πρέπει» υπογραμμισμένα (και όχι _υπογεγραμμένα_) δεν έχει εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 22, 2013)

Το καταστραμμένος το χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον οι αρχαιολόγοι. Το βρίσκω και στον Ρόδη Ρούφο. Και στον Τσιτσάνη.
Το καταστρεμμένος στη Λιλίκα Νάκου, στη Μαρία Ιορδανίδου, στη Λιλή Ζωγράφου, στον Καζαντζάκη φυσικά, και πάλι στον Σεφέρη, στον Καρκαβίτσα. Εμένα μού φτάνουν. Προφανώς το ομαλότερο είναι το "καταστρεμμένος", αγνοώντας το αρχαίο ρήμα και την κλίση του εντελώς. Αδημονώ να βρω ευκαιρία να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Περικλή, σ' ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ κάνω πλάκα με το _μεταφράζω_: τις μισές φορές γράφω _μετέφρασα_ και τις άλλες μισές _μετάφρασα_.



Προφανώς εκφράζετε τη φυσική τάση της γλώσσας, η οποία είναι προς το να λέμε τελικά μόνο _μετάφρασα_.

Έλα όμως που εγώ λέω (και όποτε με παίρνει γράφω κιόλας) ακόμη και _απήντησα, παρήλασα, διήνυσα_; Ακόμη και σε καβγάδες, το «μα σου απήντησα, τι με ξαναρωτάς» είναι κλασικό μου. Δε συζητάμε για τα _επέστρεψα, παρέλαβα, συνέκρινα, διέπραξα_ κλπ.. Ενίοτε λέω ακόμη και _εφύρανε, εχάρηκα, πού ευρέθης, πού εχάθης_ (αυτά όχι από αρχαϊσμό αλλά από επίδραση των 12νησιακών ιδιωμάτων στα οποία έχω εκτεθεί έντονα, και τα οποία αποτελούν πολλές φορές την αυθόρμητη -πλέον- επιλογή μου προκειμένου για συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο λόγο).

Δε θα διεκδικήσω να μείνει η γλώσσα πίσω: αλλού έχω επιχειρηματολογήσει θερμά υπέρ διάφορων νεωτερισμών, ακόμη και υπέρ των γκρήνγκλις. Όσο όμως κάποιοι αρχαΐζοντες τύποι παραμένουν κάπως ζωντανοί, είμαι από εκείνους που θα τους προτιμήσουν. Και εδώ (αντίθετα απ' ό,τι *εκεί*) το εννοώ καθαρώς αισθητικά και υποκειμενικά.

_________________________
Νίκο, παρακαλώ. Το αντίθετο υποστήριζα, αλλά δεν πειράζει!


----------



## Earion (Apr 22, 2013)

Υπέρ των γκρίκλις;

Ας μη βάλω φατσούλα πανικού.


----------

